
Uptime Funk – (Uptown Funk Parody) [video] - domas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYRlTISvjww
======
jaisonjustus
hahaha, Awesome song man. I love it.

Uptime funk you up, Uptime funk you up Uptime funk you up, Uptime funk you up

They have parody of Maroon 5 song and What did the fox say.

